# RIP my beautiful girl



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yesterday we had to take our beautiful 17 year old cat Sophie to the vets. I've had her since she was a three week old kitten abandoned in a bin bag with her siblings and mum. All of them were dead apart from three sisters sophie,meg & harriet, who my mum & I(although 3 at the time so not of much use) partially hand reared. Sophie was the last remaining girly, and up until the day before last was acting well and in full health, chasing pen lids, tormenting the dog, acting her usual cheeky self. Then it all went wrong so quickly. 


The only sign looking back now that I had that anything at all was wrong was that she was slightly off her food. But as she'd had periods like this since she was a kitten I thought nothing of it. I can't stress to anyone enough the following point. If you notice a change however slight it may be, follow your gut instincts.

Over the space of literally a few hours she went from lying on her tummy and meowing briefly, to pottering about getting a drink,to completely passed out on the floor, to becoming incontinent and losing the function of her back legs. It was just heartbreaking. The vet diagnosed her as having full renal failure, and we had to have her put to sleep. I can't stop kicking myself about maybe I should have noticed something was wrong, other half says its completely pointless but I just feel so useless.


A friend of mine sent me this poem/story, and I'm not sure whether she was trying to make things easier or have me in hysterics but it definately had the latter effect 


You have chosen tears - poem












RIP my beautiful girl, you've got me through some really hard times in the past, and i'll never ever forget you. Love you lots x


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Sorry to hear about sophie*

thats sad katie i know how you feel my cat had the same problem and also called sophie, we had her from a very young age as a farmer brought her and her 2 sisters and 1 brother into a cat rescue centre when we happend to be there. farmers normally drown wild cats but he was good enough not to and bring them in to be homed by loving owners. she was such a character had to be hand fed by dad in her younger days by seringe use to climb up his trouser leg and loved a good old bath all her life as she didnt know how to wash herself now you dont hear that very often a cat that loved getting in the bath! she was very chatty meow wise and also espeially alot of prrrrupin she was like my shadow followed me everywhere slept on my bed at night, she loved going for rides in the car as we use to take her down the new forest as my parents own a caravan there. even when your out cleaning car on drive she would be straight in there on back parcel shelf waiting to go for a ride and to pose at other motorists which was funny. amount of times she sneaked in car and we'd be like wheres sophie and then look out lounge window a goo few hours later oh look what a suprise she in the car dad curled up asleep on back parcel shelf lol. she had a thing also for bare feet and use to like waiting for you outside bedroom door in morning waiting to pounce and grab your feet as you walk past, she had alot of wild side in her use to get excited alot wag her tail, wiggle her bum before pouncing on things or feet! and also use to go banannas someitmes having a mad wild spell running round the house and you cud see her having a wild moment and the look on her face was so funny! she was on my bed 1 night and decided she was going to be sick so i quickly knocked her off with my feet so she could do it on floor. she then went and sat on top of stairs on the landing and her back legs started pulsing if you know what i mean kept lifting them little stamps like she had no control that went on for about 5 mins. she then tried to walk down the stairs and proceeded to do so but minus her back legs that were un-operational just dragging behind her and they were cold it was abserloutly heart breaking, and it was caused by a massive blood clot which basicly paralysed her back end and the blood couldnt get through, she got rushed to vets the bearing in mind it was about 2am in morning! he rang back and said she looking better at moment but back legs will never work again then an hour later rang again to say she taken a turn for the worse and is going to have to be put to sleep, i was gutted my heart just sunk it really hurt and upset me. she was 13 years of age, shed already had a massive car accident in her younger days and had a metal plate fitted to her left hip as the seriousness of the injury was to severe for the bone to heal and vet said back then she would get kidney trouble in later life which sadly she did and probaly helped cause the blood clot. sounds simular to what happened to your cat. this was about 2 years ago now. sorry to hear about your sophie tho ive never forgotton about my sophie to this day is was 1 in a million and sure yours was aswell. R.I.P SOPHIE.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

That's so horrible Dave sorry to hear about your sophie and sending love & scritches to her at rainbow bridge.

Do you ever just feel like it's one of those weeks? Just nodded off for the first time since sophie came in unwell to hear a horrible noise. Checked on Puck (one of my rescue ratties) and she was choking in her top hammock. Just had to keep doing light slaps on her upper back and hope for the best. Touch wood I got it up and that's all it was but christ I can't lose anyone else this week


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

R.I.P. Sohpie, I think you did all you could have, She was a very lucky cat to find someone who loved her for 17 years.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Sophie. Even if you had noticed earlier the ending would still have been the same.At least she had a long and happy life with you. Remember the happy times


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

RIP lil one, im dreading the day for my mum the old gigner cats packs it in


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

R.I.P Sophie


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for your support guys, it means alot.


----------

